# Favorite Bucks player



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Just want to find out who is your favorite player.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

well... obviously i am a desmond mason fan... but i am also a big fan of t.j. ford... i followed him throughout his short college career. i was so happy when he was drafted by the bucks...  he was my favorite college player, and i love the way he plays. i have my two favorite players on the same team!!


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well I also have to go with Desmond but I think in a couple of years it will be Ford.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Desmond Mason, as you know, I'm a Sonics fan, so I've always been a big supporter of him. I also like Redd a lot.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Brian Skinner


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

TJFord...
I really was hoping that Miami would have gotten him...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Tim Thomas, have some pride for the old era


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

tj ford. he is really the only reason i care about the bucks(though i am beginning to like redd and mason and some others). i like skinner as a good hardworking guy, but ford is definately the favorite.


----------



## Dunhill6 (Mar 27, 2003)

Gadzuric. Super athletic, hussles his  off


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

TJ all the way


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Damon Jones


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FORD


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Toni Kukoc


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Man o man... Gotta give some love to the scorer - Michael Redd... He and Ronald Murray have made Ray Allen a nobody...


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

TOni KUkoc


----------



## GoatZ71 (Nov 30, 2002)

t.j.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

You guys should actually vote don't just put your favorite player. I see a couple more Fords and Others than votes for them. So please vote also!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Michael Redd because he arguably has the whole package except for dunking (which isn't an important part of the game) 
- Mason is an expert dunker, he CAN'T shoot, he's an exceptional defender. 
- TJ Ford can't shoot, only a good slasher. 
- Tim Thomas can shoot for a 6'10 guy, but he is a mediocre defender.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Michael Redd because he arguably has the whole package except for dunking (which isn't an important part of the game)
> - Mason is an expert dunker, he CAN'T shoot, he's an exceptional defender.
> - TJ Ford can't shoot, only a good slasher.
> - Tim Thomas can shoot for a 6'10 guy, but he is a mediocre defender.


Very true except Redd can dunk but I think he prefers to do layups.
Have you seen Mason play this year?!! His shot has improved greatly.
T.J. can't shoot but he is working on it. Plus I think Porter will help him out greatly.
You're absolutely right about TT.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm always big on the non-first rounders who come in and make a big splash -- Michael Redd all the way for me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Michael Redd is mine


----------

